# Which bow case??



## HICK (May 12, 2005)

I am going to the IBO worlds this August and its my first time taking my bow on a plane. I wanted to know if anyone could suggest a good case and if there are any tips for making sure my bow gets there with me.

Thanks


----------



## mouthtab (Mar 19, 2003)

Before you actually start looking at cases, lay out everything that you will be packing in the case. Bow, arrow box, quiver, sight case...etc. This will give you an idea of what size case you will need. Then you can look around to see who offers what. A great place to start is on the SKB website. They have a huge assortment of cases. Be open minded, don't just look for a "bow case". I use a case that was designed for packing music equipment. It is a huge rectangular case that fits two bows in soft cases, sight cases, tripod, arrow box...you get the point. This box travels everywhere with me and I have had no issues with it. Another key point is to make sure you have airline approved locks on the case. This way you know everything is as secure as you can make it. 

Jeff Fabry


----------



## HICK (May 12, 2005)

Thanks man


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Just to add a little to what Jeff has already told you, don't skip on quality of the case and IMO SKB is one of the best. Try to make sure the locks are TSA approved, that way you can lock the case and they have master keys to open it if needed and this will keep down the amount of things that might grow legs. I have an older SKB case and had to buy a TSA approved strap to add to the security, granted some one could cut the strap but they could also get a hold of a master key. Just don't be cheap when you but the case and good luck or should I say shopping.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

My next case will be an arura double. With the air lines charging for a second bag I can put my bow and all my clothes in a double case and save the extra $35.


----------



## HICK (May 12, 2005)

AT_X_HUNTER said:


> My next case will be an arura double. With the air lines charging for a second bag I can put my bow and all my clothes in a double case and save the extra $35.


I hadnt thought of that, good idea. What about packing arrow lube? Will they hassle me for having that?


----------



## goodgrief (Feb 15, 2007)

AT_X_HUNTER said:


> My next case will be an arura double. With the air lines charging for a second bag I can put my bow and all my clothes in a double case and save the extra $35.



That's what I used to go to Lancaster last fall ... Worked great !!!

Brownell makes a great case too !!! Its a little bigger .


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

I have a Brownell case now. It's heavier than the Arura and it is a bit larger. You have to watch the size of the case too. If the airlines start actually measuring the dimentions of some of these cases they could charge for oversized luggage. I havn't seen a flight attendant with a tape measure (yet), but it could happen. The Brownell is a great case. That is definately an option too. I just wanted to go a bit lighter so when I'm carrying or pushing it around it's not too cumbersome.

As far as lube goes. As long as it's in the case it shouldn't be an issue. I've taken mine to Vegas ??? times. Just make sure you put it in a well sealed bag though. With the pressure and temprature changes you don't want to open your quiver and find your tools and releases gooey. And yes, that is experience talking.:embara:


----------

